# ISPConfig 3.0.3.3 released



## Till (13. Apr. 2011)

ISPConfig 3.0.3.3 is available for download. This release is a bugfix release for ISPConfig 3.0.3.

For a detailed list of changes, please see the changelog section below.

=====================================================
*** New! The ISPConfig 3 manual is now available! ***

Version 1.1 for ISPConfig >= 3.0.3.1 (Date: 12/12/2010)
Author: Falko Timme <ft@falkotimme.com>

305 pages

The manual can be downloaded from these two links:

http://www.ispconfig.org/ispconfig-3/ispconfig-3-manual/
http://www.howtoforge.com/download-the-ispconfig-3-manual
=====================================================

-----------------------------------------------------
- Download
-----------------------------------------------------

The software can be downloaded here:

http://downloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-3.0.3.3.tar.gz?use_mirror=

------------------------------------
- Changelog
------------------------------------

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?do=index&tasks=&project=3&due=51&status[]=

--------------------------------------
- Known Issues:
--------------------------------------

Please take a look at the bugtracker:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org

--------------------------------------
- BUG Reporting
--------------------------------------

Please report bugs to the ISPConfig bugtracking system:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org

----------------------------------------
- Supported Linux Distributions
----------------------------------------

- Debian Etch (4.0) - Squeeze (6.0)
- Ubuntu 7.10 - 10.10
- OpenSuSE 11 - 11.4
- CentOS 5.2 - 5.6
- Fedora 9 - 14

-----------------------------------------
- Installation
-----------------------------------------

The installation instructions for ISPConfig can be found here:

http://www.ispconfig.org/ispconfig-3/documentation/

or in the text files (named INSTALL_*.txt) which are inside the docs folder of the .tar.gz file.

------------------------------------------
- Update
------------------------------------------

To update existing ISPConfig 3 installations, run this command on the shell:

ispconfig_update.sh

Select "stable" as the update resource. The script will check if an updated version of ISPConfig 3 is available and then download the tar.gz and start the setup script.

Detailed instructions for making a backup before you update can be found here:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/controlpanels/ispconfig3/how-to-update-ispconfig-3/

If the ISPConfig version on your server does not have this script yet, follow the manual update instructions below.

-------------------------------------------
- Manual update instructions
-------------------------------------------


```
cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php
```


----------



## F4RR3LL (14. Apr. 2011)

hat super geklappt, keine Probleme 
Merci!


----------

